# Looking for Halloween Party Music Suggestions - halp!



## Dr. Snik (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi there, I m an independent horror musician and my new album is in the classified section from merchants if you're interested. The music is psychedelic alternative with lots of sound effects. Good for a party Id say... Cheerrs!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I love your playlist. I have many of those same songs in my library, and Poison Lips by Vitalic and Blue Monday by Orgy are two of my latest acquisitions (I absolutely LOVE poison lips). 

Here are some songs I recommend:

Scarecrow---by Beck
Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)---by Concrete Blonde
Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of These)---by Marilyn Manson
Zombie---by The Cranberries
Roads---by Portishead
As The Rush Comes (Gabriel & Dresden Chillout Mix)---by Motorcycle
Every Day Is Halloween---by Ministry
#1 Crush and Push It---by Garbage
Haunted---by Poe
What Do I Have To Do---by Stabbing Westward
Lightning Crashes---by Live
My Immortal---by Evanescence
Phantom Of The Opera Medley---by Lindsey Stirling
Dead Man's Party---by Oingo Boingo
Pet Sematary---by The Ramones
Zombie A Go Go---by Voodoo Church
How Soon Is Now?---by Love, Spit, Love (From "The Craft" original movie soundtrack)
Dangerous Type---by Letters To Cleo (Also from "The Craft")
Bridge Of Sighs---by Robin Trower
Welcome To My Nightmare,,,, Steven,,,, and Feed My Frankenstein---by Alice Cooper

And lastly, some of my favorite Halloween songs by Zombie Girl:
Creepy Crawler
We Are The Ones
Bleeder
I Want It
Creature Of The Night
The Darkness


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr. Snik said:


> Hi there, I m an independent horror musician and my new album is in the classified section from merchants if you're interested. The music is psychedelic alternative with lots of sound effects. Good for a party Id say... Cheerrs!!


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I love your playlist. I have many of those same songs in my library, and Poison Lips by Vitalic and Blue Monday by Orgy are two of my latest acquisitions (I absolutely LOVE poison lips).


Poison Lips has been a favorite of mine for a longggg, long time. Such a great song (and music video, if you haven't seen it!) 

Thank you for the list of songs to add - it's funny, I used to have a lot of these on my old Halloween playlist, but I ended up removing some for this year. I think I should add them back. 

Also - checking out Zombie Girl and I'm in loveeeeeeee. I have a dance version of my Halloween Mix for later in the evening, and she will be absolutely perfect for that!!

It's been so long since I've really thrown myself into Halloween this year that I've forgotten what a wide range of music should be included in a party mix. Thank you!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You might get a kick out of the Monster Mash-up mixes that have been made throughout the last 12 years or so. They are a whole lot of fun. It's pretty happy music ... nothing too gloomy ... the links to the downloads are in the facebook photo gallery linked above. Downloads are free.


----------



## Halloween Listening Party (Oct 14, 2016)

I wrote this 'Top Ten horror disco tracks' post last year for an electronic music blog. Spooky, but upbeat, great for a party!

https://vehlinggo.com/2016/10/23/top-10-horror-disco-cuts-halloween/

I play all this stuff on a Halloween radio show.

Also, check out Pink Fink from New Orleans, they make great 'horror boogie'.


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm another independent musician with a new album, "Ghost Story," that sounds right out of a horror movie soundtrack with haunting passages, spooky sounds, and diabolical rhythms. You can find it all the usual places on the Internet, but here are some specific links.

Sound Cloud: https://soundcloud.com/jon-obergh/sets/ghost-story
Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/album/2U4KC1XBFUvo1sOMj9rxXB
Napster: http://us.napster.com/artist/jon-obergh/album/ghost-story


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I currently have a playlist that runs 10 + hours. Too long to list the entire thing but here are a few:

Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
Witchcraft - Frank Sinatra
Theme from The Blob - Burt Bacharach <sp>
Weird Science - Oingo Boingo
Everyday is Halloween - Ministry
Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs
Diary of a Madman - Ozzy Osborne
Various Horror Movie Themes
Trick or Treat - Souixie and the Banshees

The list goes on and on. Good luck with your playlist!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

sweetnothing said:


> Poison Lips has been a favorite of mine for a longggg, long time. Such a great song (and music video, if you haven't seen it!)
> 
> Thank you for the list of songs to add - it's funny, I used to have a lot of these on my old Halloween playlist, but I ended up removing some for this year. I think I should add them back.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I could help.

Yes, I've seen the video for "Poison Lips", and it's pretty cool. Vitalic does some surreal stuff...check out their official video for "Fade Away".

I was hooked on Zombie Girl the first time I heard "Creepy Crawler". 

If you wanted to go with ambient background or mood music, Zombie Girl does a few alternative tracks too. "Dance Of The Headless Corpse" is an instrumental that would be perfect for a haunted doll or haunted nursery themed haunt, or possibly a carnival/circus haunt as well. "Screams From The Cemetery" is an atmospheric mix of of crickets, frogs, and other nighttime sounds from a cemetery, with subdued orchestral music playing in the background. It's subtle and creepy, with none of the typical cheesy sound effects often added to ambient haunt tracks (and despite it's title, it contains no screams ).


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Halloween Listening Party said:


> I wrote this 'Top Ten horror disco tracks' post last year for an electronic music blog. Spooky, but upbeat, great for a party!
> 
> https://vehlinggo.com/2016/10/23/top-10-horror-disco-cuts-halloween/
> 
> ...


You somehow missed this one in your blog (as did I in my previous post):


----------



## Halloween Listening Party (Oct 14, 2016)

That's an awesome one PumpkinHead - thanks very much for sharing. I will play it on my show!!!!!!

Here's a good one, more for the creepy film clip (as the song is more downbeat)






and


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Halloween Listening Party said:


> That's an awesome one PumpkinHead - thanks very much for sharing. I will play it on my show!!!!!!


Glad you like it. Total Coleo did another song which may be suitable for Halloween..."I Eat Cannibals". 






The Alan Parsons video kind of reminds me of the movie "Dark City", as well as an episode of the original Twilight Zone.

The Pet Shop Biys video says "The uploader has not made this video available in your country"


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Glad you like it. Total Coleo did another song which may be suitable for Halloween..."I Eat Cannibals".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just strange but now in my head for days


----------



## Halloween Listening Party (Oct 14, 2016)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Glad you like it. Total Coleo did another song which may be suitable for Halloween..."I Eat Cannibals".
> 
> The Alan Parsons video kind of reminds me of the movie "Dark City", as well as an episode of the original Twilight Zone.
> 
> The Pet Shop Biys video says "The uploader has not made this video available in your country"


Yes, I like that Alan Parson's because of that Twilight Zone episode, After Hours. Actually, I looked it up, and that idea of mannequins coming to life, goes back to a short story, Evening Primrose, by John Collier, which was also made into an old time radio play.

This version of the Pet Shop Boys track might be better.


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Halloween Listening Party said:


> I wrote this 'Top Ten horror disco tracks' post last year for an electronic music blog. Spooky, but upbeat, great for a party!
> 
> https://vehlinggo.com/2016/10/23/top-10-horror-disco-cuts-halloween/
> 
> ...


Uhm, so this is all amazing, I'm in love. Thank you so much!


----------



## Halloween Listening Party (Oct 14, 2016)

No problem Sweet Nothing!!! If you get a chance, have a listen to my live radio stream: www.halloweenlisteningparty.com -- I am playing a lot of this kind of stuff from October 25 to Halloween night!


----------

